# Being Humble



## Pyramid (Mar 20, 2008)

*Humbleness is modesty, lowlyness, submissiveness. A humble person is someone who does not think that he or she is better or more important than others. A meek person, who is pure at heart. **A person with humilty does not jump around, he/she is in peace and satisfied. He/she helps others, share with others and does not get disturbed unnecessarily.*

*On our spiritual journey, contentment (santokh) is the key factor. As it is needed for coming under His Will. Same way humility is needed to be practiced to stay under His Will. *



ਬੁਧਿ ਗਰੀਬੀ ਖਰਚੁ ਲੈਹੁ ਹਉਮੈ ਬਿਖੁ ਜਾਰਹੁ ॥
budhh gareebee kharach laihu houmai bikh jaarahu ||
Take wisdom and humility as your supplies, and burn away the poison of pride.



ਰਾਗੁ ਗਉੜੀ ਗੁਆਰੇਰੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਅਸਟਪਦੀਆ 
raag gourree guaaraeree mehalaa 5 asattapadheeaa
Raag Gauree Gwaarayree, Fifth Mehl, Ashtapadees:


ੴ ਸਤਿਨਾਮੁ ਕਰਤਾ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
ik oankaar sathinaam karathaa purakh gur prasaadh ||
One Universal Creator God. Truth Is The Name. Creative Being Personified. By Guru's Grace:


ਜਬ ਇਹੁ ਮਨ ਮਹਿ ਕਰਤ ਗੁਮਾਨਾ ॥ 
jab eihu man mehi karath gumaanaa ||
When this mind is filled with pride,


ਤਬ ਇਹੁ ਬਾਵਰੁ ਫਿਰਤ ਬਿਗਾਨਾ ॥ 
thab eihu baavar firath bigaanaa ||
then it wanders around like a madman and a lunatic.


ਜਬ ਇਹੁ ਹੂਆ ਸਗਲ ਕੀ ਰੀਨਾ ॥ 
jab eihu hooaa sagal kee reenaa ||
But when it becomes the dust of all,


ਤਾ ਤੇ ਰਮਈਆ ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ ਚੀਨਾ ॥੧॥ 
thaa thae rameeaa ghatt ghatt cheenaa ||1||
then it recognizes the Lord in each and every heart. ||1||


ਸਹਜ ਸੁਹੇਲਾ ਫਲੁ ਮਸਕੀਨੀ ॥ 
sehaj suhaelaa fal masakeenee ||
The fruit of humility is intuitive peace and pleasure.


ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਅਪੁਨੈ ਮੋਹਿ ਦਾਨੁ ਦੀਨੀ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
sathigur apunai mohi dhaan dheenee ||1|| rehaao ||
My True Guru has given me this gift. ||1||Pause||


ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੪ ॥ 
sireeraag mehalaa 4 ||
Siree Raag, Fourth Mehl:


ਹਉ ਪੰਥੁ ਦਸਾਈ ਨਿਤ ਖੜੀ ਕੋਈ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਦਸੇ ਤਿਨਿ ਜਾਉ ॥ 
ho panthh dhasaaee nith kharree koee prabh dhasae thin jaao ||
I stand by the wayside and ask the Way. If only someone would show me the Way to God-I would go with him.


ਜਿਨੀ ਮੇਰਾ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਰਾਵਿਆ ਤਿਨ ਪੀਛੈ ਲਾਗਿ ਫਿਰਾਉ ॥ 
jinee maeraa piaaraa raaviaa thin peeshhai laag firaao ||
I follow in the footsteps of those who enjoy the Love of my Beloved.


ਕਰਿ ਮਿੰਨਤਿ ਕਰਿ ਜੋਦੜੀ ਮੈ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਮਿਲਣੈ ਕਾ ਚਾਉ ॥੧॥ 
kar minnath kar jodharree mai prabh milanai kaa chaao ||1||
I beg of them, I implore them; I have such a yearning to meet God! ||1||


ਮੇਰੇ ਭਾਈ ਜਨਾ ਕੋਈ ਮੋ ਕਉ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਮੇਲਿ ਮਿਲਾਇ ॥ 
maerae bhaaee janaa koee mo ko har prabh mael milaae ||
O my Siblings of Destiny, please unite me in Union with my Lord God.


ਹਉ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਵਿਟਹੁ ਵਾਰਿਆ ਜਿਨਿ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਦੀਆ ਦਿਖਾਇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
ho sathigur vittahu vaariaa jin har prabh dheeaa dhikhaae ||1|| rehaao ||
I am a sacrifice to the True Guru, who has shown me the Lord God. ||1||Pause||


ਹੋਇ ਨਿਮਾਣੀ ਢਹਿ ਪਵਾ ਪੂਰੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪਾਸਿ ॥ 
hoe nimaanee dtehi pavaa poorae sathigur paas ||
In deep humility, I fall at the Feet of the Perfect True Guru.


ਨਿਮਾਣਿਆ ਗੁਰੁ ਮਾਣੁ ਹੈ ਗੁਰੁ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਕਰੇ ਸਾਬਾਸਿ ॥ 
nimaaniaa gur maan hai gur sathigur karae saabaas ||
The Guru is the Honor of the dishonored. The Guru, the True Guru, brings approval and applause.


ਹਉ ਗੁਰੁ ਸਾਲਾਹਿ ਨ ਰਜਊ ਮੈ ਮੇਲੇ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਪਾਸਿ ॥੨॥ 
ho gur saalaahi n rajoo mai maelae har prabh paas ||2||
I am never tired of praising the Guru, who unites me with the Lord God. ||2||


ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਨੋ ਸਭ ਕੋ ਲੋਚਦਾ ਜੇਤਾ ਜਗਤੁ ਸਭੁ ਕੋਇ ॥ 
sathigur no sabh ko lochadhaa jaethaa jagath sabh koe ||
Everyone, all over the world, longs for the True Guru.


ਬਿਨੁ ਭਾਗਾ ਦਰਸਨੁ ਨਾ ਥੀਐ ਭਾਗਹੀਣ ਬਹਿ ਰੋਇ ॥ 
bin bhaagaa dharasan naa thheeai bhaageheen behi roe ||
Without the good fortune of destiny, the Blessed Vision of His Darshan is not obtained. The unfortunate ones just sit and cry.


ਜੋ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਭਾਣਾ ਸੋ ਥੀਆ ਧੁਰਿ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਨ ਮੇਟੈ ਕੋਇ ॥੩॥ 
jo har prabh bhaanaa so thheeaa dhhur likhiaa n maettai koe ||3||
All things happen according to the Will of the Lord God. No one can erase the pre-ordained Writ of Destiny. ||3||


ਆਪੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਆਪਿ ਹਰਿ ਆਪੇ ਮੇਲਿ ਮਿਲਾਇ ॥ 
aapae sathigur aap har aapae mael milaae ||
He Himself is the True Guru; He Himself is the Lord. He Himself unites in His Union.


ਆਪਿ ਦਇਆ ਕਰਿ ਮੇਲਸੀ ਗੁਰ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪੀਛੈ ਪਾਇ ॥ 
aap dhaeiaa kar maelasee gur sathigur peeshhai paae ||
In His Kindness, He unites us with Himself, as we follow the Guru, the True Guru.


ਸਭੁ ਜਗਜੀਵਨੁ ਜਗਿ ਆਪਿ ਹੈ ਨਾਨਕ ਜਲੁ ਜਲਹਿ ਸਮਾਇ ॥੪॥੪॥੬੮॥ 
sabh jagajeevan jag aap hai naanak jal jalehi samaae ||4||4||68||
Over all the world, He is the Life of the World, O Nanak, like water mingled with water. ||4||4||68||



ਕਰਉ ਬੰਦਨਾ ਅਨਿਕ ਵਾਰ ਸਰਨਿ ਪਰਉ ਹਰਿ ਰਾਇ ॥
karo bandhanaa anik vaar saran paro har raae ||
Bow in humility to the Lord, over and over again, and enter the Sanctuary of the Lord, our King.

Guru Nanak Sahib is ordering us to practice humility many many times in different ways:

like:
ਜਤੁ ਸਤੁ ਸੰਜਮੁ ਸੀਲੁ ਨ ਰਾਖਿਆ ਪ੍ਰੇਤ ਪਿੰਜਰ ਮਹਿ ਕਾਸਟੁ ਭਇਆ ॥ 
jath sath sanjam seel n raakhiaa praeth pinjar mehi kaasatt bhaeiaa ||
You do not practice truth, abstinence, self-discipline or humility; the ghost within your skeleton has turned to dry wood.

and:
*PEOPLE WHO READ JAPJI SAHIB EVERY DAY KNOWS:*
*ਮੁੰਦਾ ਸੰਤੋਖੁ ਸਰਮੁ ਪਤੁ ਝੋਲੀ ਧਿਆਨ ਕੀ ਕਰਹਿ ਬਿਭੂਤਿ ॥*
*mundhaa santhokh saram path jholee dhhiaan kee karehi bibhooth ||*
*Make contentment your ear-rings, humility your begging bowl, and meditation the ashes you apply to your body.*

*and*

ਸਹਜ ਸੁਹੇਲਾ ਫਲੁ ਮਸਕੀਨੀ ॥
sehaj suhaelaa fal masakeenee ||
The fruit of humility is intuitive peace and pleasure.

and

ਬੁਧਿ ਗਰੀਬੀ ਖਰਚੁ ਲੈਹੁ ਹਉਮੈ ਬਿਖੁ ਜਾਰਹੁ ॥
budhh gareebee kharach laihu houmai bikh jaarahu ||
Take wisdom and humility as your supplies, and burn away the poison of pride.

like everything else humility can only be practiced If he wants us to, just like we cant take next breath if He doesn't want us to-

ਕਰਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਜਿਸ ਕੈ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਗਰੀਬੀ ਬਸਾਵੈ ॥
kar kirapaa jis kai hiradhai gareebee basaavai ||
One whose heart is mercifully blessed with abiding humility,


All is His Blessing.

ਮਿਠਤੁ ਨੀਵੀ ਨਾਨਕਾ ਗੁਣ ਚੰਗਿਆਈਆ ਤਤੁ ॥
mithath neevee naanakaa gun changiaaeeaa thath ||
Sweetness and humility, O Nanak, are the essence of virtue and goodness.

and

ਗਰੀਬੀ ਗਦਾ ਹਮਾਰੀ ॥
gareebee gadhaa hamaaree ||
Humility is my spiked club.

ThankGod for everything you have and ask Him to Bless you with more.





I shared with the sangat what I have.
Good Bey and Good Luck.
Guru Nanak is always with us.

Tuhada Das
Yograj


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Mar 20, 2008)

i think a LOT of us here, myself first, need to read and reflect on this.

thanks for the post.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 20, 2008)

Pyramid ji

The hardest step to take is this one.. toward true humility. I fail every day. It is the place however where true peace starts -- in submission -- which is not blind faith and fatalism -- but a  fresh start in understanding that I, you, me, he, she, they -- none are in charge -- only One is in Charge.


----------



## pk70 (Mar 20, 2008)

Humbleness, if not practiced, is like a beautiful scenery hanging on a wall, appeals to mind but the place of the scenery remains out of reach. Only
People who practice it,can enjoy the ecstacy of being humble. Contant try on it, brings fruit. It opens gate to Gurmat path because first thing it hits is ego.


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Mar 6, 2009)

Humility or a humble mind, heart and Spirit are born of humanity. Pious souls attuned and with an understanding of the frailties and vulnerabilities of others cannot thereafter be arrogant or conceited. When the mind is in peaceful equipoise we are one with all about us, no matter how great or ordinate, rich or poor, famed or obscure, young or elder. 

Spirituality is the sensory perception intuited of others. In this state a wise person cannot hate, despise, deride, or anger against another, no matter who they may be. Wavering levels of consciousness cast the mind into a contracted cave where life and people appear as oppressive, overbearing and accusatory.   Peace the mind frees the senses,  expanding until it is free, arisen, liberated. 

From this perspective all are the children of God, good gentle, playful, resentful, angered, envious and covetous, bruised or broken, dispirited, boastful and arrogant, many moods and facets of emotions. The world rarely changes much, rather it is our view, mindset, frame of mind and sense of self esteem distorting our world view.

True humility forms a part of maturity, sant mat, gian, akal mundi. We all have moments under pressure when we are less than well balanced and fair, admittedly some more so than others. Rather the true test of character is when one has true power and freedom, and is able to observe the hurt or pain one is liable to cause by a senseless or ignorant remark. Thus with authority comes humility, a love for the godly and good....

Much Love Peace Properity to
All Sikh Sangati ...


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 6, 2009)

These words are profound words,

_True humility forms a part of maturity, sant mat, gian, akal mundi. We all have moments under pressure when we are less than well balanced and fair, admittedly some more so than others. Rather the true test of character is when one has true power and freedom, and is able to observe the hurt or pain one is liable to cause by a senseless or ignorant remark. Thus with authority comes humility, a love for the godly and good...._ (jeetijohal ji)


----------

